# I'm cursed, cursed I tell you



## aktorsyl

There's some voodoo going on here.

I don't know what it is with me and RTA's. RDA's I can build & wick fine, and BB's I can wick without issues. But when it comes to RTA's.. oh hell.

So as some/most of you know or have noticed, I had a whole thread (actually I think I had 2 threads) about my woes with wicking the OBS Engine Nano correctly. For the record, I still couldn't get it right by the time my Ammit 25 single-coil arrived. With some trepidation, I grabbed the Ammit and - very skeptically - set to work on building on it and wicking it.

Agh nee man. Thank goodness I can laugh at myself because it makes the experience a bit more bearable  I built a simple 24ga kanthal spaced coil.. I think it was 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps spaced to get 0.45 ohm or so. The usual, in other words.. pretty basic, pretty normal, pretty solid.

Then I started watching wicking videos. Vaping with Vic, Mike Vapes, Twisted420, some other hipster guy, another hipster guy, and a weird Swiss dude that I'm not entirely sure is a legit vaper because the video turned really strange pretty early on. Don't search for "wicking your ammit" on YouTube, friendly tip for the day. But I digress.

So from the first attempt it was pretty much as I expected - downhill. Attempt 1: flooding. Okay, too little cotton, as I suspected. Took it out, replaced it with a bit more, and ensured the juicewells are filled but not packed. Attempt 2: dry hits. Allllright then. Took it out again, made the cotton thinner through the coil (still snug but not tight at all), fluffed it and put it back in the juice well. So then came attempt 3: more dry hits. Okay, wait, nooowww I got it. Rewicked again, combed out the cotton to make it thinner , back into the juicewell to cover the entire well surface but not packed or compressed in any way. So attempt 4 was a bit of a misleading one. It literally went like this:

"Oh good, this one wor...GAHH! F&*#k okay no."
Do a few dry puffs, wait for bubbles.. puff again:
"Okay so this one isn't burni.... gurgle gurgle splutter. Flooding.

I think I should start a career in the circus for being able to get an RTA to flood AND dry hit at the same time. Not just on the same deck, on the same *hit*.

Lol, so anyway. To get to the point. I've been copying Vic's wicking, then I copied Mike's wicking. Then I used logic and common sense and did my own wicking. Nothing works. It's very bizarre. I also noticed something else (but this may be normal, by now I don't know what is normal and what's not anymore ).. when I do a dry puff, a big bubble rises from the one juice hole. I read that it's pretty common for only one juice hole to have bubbles, so that's not what's bothering me. The weird thing is that a bubble rises with every dry puff. 5 puffs later, still bubbles. Then when taking an actual puff (at low'ish wattage) there's just one. For some reason the thing is not wicking fast enough.

Anyway. This post is not intended to be a complaint, or a "woe is me", or a rant. Neither is it a therapy session following weird Swiss wicking videos. It's to see if anyone went through this on their first couple of RTA's too, and what you learned from it. I've got this on 2 RTA's but I haven't really learned anything from it yet, even though my 3rd RTA is arriving soon (Skyclone).

I'm just glad that the 2 RTA's that I have are very highly regarded ones, so I know the problem isn't with them, but rather with me. Wait, how is that supposed to make me feel better? Well, at least it means I can improve something somewhere.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac

Yup......you're fu......um cursed..

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

aktorsyl said:


> There's some voodoo going on here.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and RTA's. RDA's I can build & wick fine, and BB's I can wick without issues. But when it comes to RTA's.. oh hell.
> 
> So as some/most of you know or have noticed, I had a whole thread (actually I think I had 2 threads) about my woes with wicking the OBS Engine Nano correctly. For the record, I still couldn't get it right by the time my Ammit 25 single-coil arrived. With some trepidation, I grabbed the Ammit and - very skeptically - set to work on building on it and wicking it.
> 
> Agh nee man. Thank goodness I can laugh at myself because it makes the experience a bit more bearable  I built a simple 24ga kanthal spaced coil.. I think it was 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps spaced to get 0.45 ohm or so. The usual, in other words.. pretty basic, pretty normal, pretty solid.
> 
> Then I started watching wicking videos. Vaping with Vic, Mike Vapes, Twisted420, some other hipster guy, another hipster guy, and a weird Swiss dude that I'm not entirely sure is a legit vaper because the video turned really strange pretty early on. Don't search for "wicking your ammit" on YouTube, friendly tip for the day. But I digress.
> 
> So from the first attempt it was pretty much as I expected - downhill. Attempt 1: flooding. Okay, too little cotton, as I suspected. Took it out, replaced it with a bit more, and ensured the juicewells are filled but not packed. Attempt 2: dry hits. Allllright then. Took it out again, made the cotton thinner through the coil (still snug but not tight at all), fluffed it and put it back in the juice well. So then came attempt 3: more dry hits. Okay, wait, nooowww I got it. Rewicked again, combed out the cotton to make it thinner , back into the juicewell to cover the entire well surface but not packed or compressed in any way. So attempt 4 was a bit of a misleading one. It literally went like this:
> 
> "Oh good, this one wor...GAHH! F&*#k okay no."
> Do a few dry puffs, wait for bubbles.. puff again:
> "Okay so this one isn't burni.... gurgle gurgle splutter. Flooding.
> 
> I think I should start a career in the circus for being able to get an RTA to flood AND dry hit at the same time. Not just on the same deck, on the same *hit*.
> 
> Lol, so anyway. To get to the point. I've been copying Vic's wicking, then I copied Mike's wicking. Then I used logic and common sense and did my own wicking. Nothing works. It's very bizarre. I also noticed something else (but this may be normal, by now I don't know what is normal and what's not anymore ).. when I do a dry puff, a big bubble rises from the one juice hole. I read that it's pretty common for only one juice hole to have bubbles, so that's not what's bothering me. The weird thing is that a bubble rises with every dry puff. 5 puffs later, still bubbles. Then when taking an actual puff (at low'ish wattage) there's just one. For some reason the thing is not wicking fast enough.
> 
> Anyway. This post is not intended to be a complaint, or a "woe is me", or a rant. Neither is it a therapy session following weird Swiss wicking videos. It's to see if anyone went through this on their first couple of RTA's too, and what you learned from it. I've got this on 2 RTA's but I haven't really learned anything from it yet, even though my 3rd RTA is arriving soon (Skyclone).
> 
> I'm just glad that the 2 RTA's that I have are very highly regarded ones, so I know the problem isn't with them, but rather with me. Wait, how is that supposed to make me feel better? Well, at least it means I can improve something somewhere.


sorry dude - can't help with the tank - but f*&k I had a good laugh - hang in there I am sure you will come right. just make sure you don't run out of cotton by then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

zadiac said:


> Yup......you're fu......um cursed..


My first draft of the post didn't use the word "cursed" in that nice a sense either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

aktorsyl said:


> Well, at least it means I can improve something somewhere.


Lol ....... sounds like a very frustrating time you had.
Well ........ you know you always welcome to pop-in if you in the vicinity. I will try and help if i can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

I wish I could help, but that was a bloody good read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> Lol ....... sounds like a very frustrating time you had.
> Well ........ you know you always welcome to pop-in if you in the vicinity. I will try and help if i can.


I just might take you up on that  I've been meaning to pop in at some point actually, I'm in the area pretty often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

If this is ever narrated, I insist on it being by David Attenborough. "The confused vaper looks at the RTA, puzzled. Being out of his natural habitat, he relies on his other senses to provide...." you get the idea.

Hugh Bladen can do the paragraphs with the attempts though. For variety.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mida Khan

Thanks for making my day with your post

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

aktorsyl said:


> "wicking your ammit"



so uh... has anybody else googled this yet.
#askingforafriend

@aktorsyl , you are truly talented. I have the run of the mill struggle with wicking RTA's. But to dry hit and flood, _thatz skillz_.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

craigb said:


> so uh... has anybody else googled this yet.
> #askingforafriend
> 
> @aktorsyl , you are truly talented. I have the run of the mill struggle with wicking RTA's. But to dry hit and flood, _thatz skillz_.


Seeing a patent lawyer tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Slick

Loved your post to bits @aktorsyl ,you should buy more RTA's so we can laugh even more

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Excellently explained original post @aktorsyl 

Am with you and feel for you - i know how frustrating it is when one has issues with these tanks
I just wish they all worked well first time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Slick said:


> Loved your post to bits @aktorsyl ,you should buy more RTA's so we can laugh even more


The Skyclone should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Trust me, there will be a post

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

aktorsyl said:


> The Skyclone should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Trust me, there will be a post



Awaiting the delivery of the Skyclone and the follow-up 'experience share' with bated breath, sire.

[NOTE TO SELF] Remember to empty bladder (and possibly bowels for safety sake) before reading

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Kuhlkatz said:


> Awaiting the delivery of the Skyclone and the follow-up 'experience share' with bated breath, sire.
> 
> [NOTE TO SELF] Remember to empty bladder (and possibly bowels for safety sake) before reading


Well from what I can see in the wicking pics/vids, getting a coil into that deck is like getting a schoolbus through a garden gate. This ought to be cringe-worthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Seeing a patent lawyer tomorrow.


Random: "You know any vape tricks?"
Me: "Yeah, the aktorsyl dry-flood!" 

Good luck man. The only tank that I'm building on is the Big Baby Beast (RBA) but I'm looking to get the Ammit 25. Seriously hoping I have better luck than you :|

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

aktorsyl said:


> There's some voodoo going on here.
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and RTA's. RDA's I can build & wick fine, and BB's I can wick without issues. But when it comes to RTA's.. oh hell.
> 
> So as some/most of you know or have noticed, I had a whole thread (actually I think I had 2 threads) about my woes with wicking the OBS Engine Nano correctly. For the record, I still couldn't get it right by the time my Ammit 25 single-coil arrived. With some trepidation, I grabbed the Ammit and - very skeptically - set to work on building on it and wicking it.
> 
> Agh nee man. Thank goodness I can laugh at myself because it makes the experience a bit more bearable  I built a simple 24ga kanthal spaced coil.. I think it was 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps spaced to get 0.45 ohm or so. The usual, in other words.. pretty basic, pretty normal, pretty solid.
> 
> Then I started watching wicking videos. Vaping with Vic, Mike Vapes, Twisted420, some other hipster guy, another hipster guy, and a weird Swiss dude that I'm not entirely sure is a legit vaper because the video turned really strange pretty early on. Don't search for "wicking your ammit" on YouTube, friendly tip for the day. But I digress.
> 
> So from the first attempt it was pretty much as I expected - downhill. Attempt 1: flooding. Okay, too little cotton, as I suspected. Took it out, replaced it with a bit more, and ensured the juicewells are filled but not packed. Attempt 2: dry hits. Allllright then. Took it out again, made the cotton thinner through the coil (still snug but not tight at all), fluffed it and put it back in the juice well. So then came attempt 3: more dry hits. Okay, wait, nooowww I got it. Rewicked again, combed out the cotton to make it thinner , back into the juicewell to cover the entire well surface but not packed or compressed in any way. So attempt 4 was a bit of a misleading one. It literally went like this:
> 
> "Oh good, this one wor...GAHH! F&*#k okay no."
> Do a few dry puffs, wait for bubbles.. puff again:
> "Okay so this one isn't burni.... gurgle gurgle splutter. Flooding.
> 
> I think I should start a career in the circus for being able to get an RTA to flood AND dry hit at the same time. Not just on the same deck, on the same *hit*.
> 
> Lol, so anyway. To get to the point. I've been copying Vic's wicking, then I copied Mike's wicking. Then I used logic and common sense and did my own wicking. Nothing works. It's very bizarre. I also noticed something else (but this may be normal, by now I don't know what is normal and what's not anymore ).. when I do a dry puff, a big bubble rises from the one juice hole. I read that it's pretty common for only one juice hole to have bubbles, so that's not what's bothering me. The weird thing is that a bubble rises with every dry puff. 5 puffs later, still bubbles. Then when taking an actual puff (at low'ish wattage) there's just one. For some reason the thing is not wicking fast enough.
> 
> Anyway. This post is not intended to be a complaint, or a "woe is me", or a rant. Neither is it a therapy session following weird Swiss wicking videos. It's to see if anyone went through this on their first couple of RTA's too, and what you learned from it. I've got this on 2 RTA's but I haven't really learned anything from it yet, even though my 3rd RTA is arriving soon (Skyclone).
> 
> I'm just glad that the 2 RTA's that I have are very highly regarded ones, so I know the problem isn't with them, but rather with me. Wait, how is that supposed to make me feel better? Well, at least it means I can improve something somewhere.



Mate,
If it was possible I would give you a like, a winner and a funny at the same time. Thanks for sharing and I look forward to further instalments of your RTA journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

aktorsyl said:


> Well from what I can see in the wicking pics/vids, getting a coil into that deck is like getting a schoolbus through a garden gate. This ought to be cringe-worthy.



That could be the answer. Making use of magnifying glasses and precision instruments may add that 'Neurosurgeon in an operating theatre' look & feel to the process and might just add to the success of the venture.
...but please don't do that, as it would deny us the privilege of reading another cracker like the OP above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Random: "You know any vape tricks?"
> Me: "Yeah, the aktorsyl dry-flood!"
> 
> Good luck man. The only tank that I'm building on is the Big Baby Beast (RBA) but I'm looking to get the Ammit 25. Seriously hoping I have better luck than you :|


Oh I think the chances of you having better luck than me are fking stellar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Oh I think the chances of you having better luck than me are fking stellar


Oh I wouldn't be too sure of that. I managed to burn 2 deep gouges into my nail by accidentally firing my RDA while rebuilding it last night.
I might just give you a run for your money!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb

TheV said:


> Oh I wouldn't be too sure of that. I managed to burn 2 deep gouges into my nail by accidentally firing my RBA while rebuilding it last night.
> I might just give you a run for your money!


Amateur, you haven't lived until you've burnt off your thumb print. 

Twice

*blushf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Scissorhands

@aktorsyl

Alright, this is a stretch but have you tried a simple Clapton (eg ni80 26/40 or 24/38 and/or a larger id coil ? (eg. 3mm )

Like i said, its a stretch but i think the dry hit problem might be a conflict between the chosen coil and vape you are trying to achieve from it.

As far as wicking goes, you seem to have it waxed, cotton in the juice wells must be as fluffy as possible but thick enough to ensure no leaking during the minute it it takes to refill and take a couple puffs after a refilll , cotton in the coil should have a slight but noticeable resistance.

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Scissorhands said:


> @aktorsyl
> 
> Alright, this is a stretch but have you tried a simple Clapton (eg ni80 26/40 or 24/38 and/or a larger id coil ? (eg. 3mm )
> 
> Like i said, its a stretch but i think the dry hit problem might be a conflict between the chosen coil and vape you are trying to achieve from it.
> 
> Kind regards


I like the way you think. I actually slapped a fused clapton in there about an hour ago, on a whim. 4 wraps, 0.36 ohm (3mm ID). So far I don't get any dry hits if I keep my puffs below 3 seconds (which is fine, actually). However I can still not in any way, shape or form do 2 consecutive puffs at 3 seconds each before it burns.

PS: If I only do 2-second puffs I can do about 4 in semi-quick succession before it burns. I don't usually chain-vape so it's not a dealbreaker yet, but this needs further testing  Watts is at 32 at the moment.

On a completely different note: I am very, very VERY seriously considering developing a juice that tastes like burnt cotton. For trolling purposes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Scissorhands

aktorsyl said:


> I like the way you think. I actually slapped a fused clapton in there about an hour ago, on a whim. 4 wraps, 0.36 ohm (3mm ID). So far I don't get any dry hits if I keep my puffs below 3 seconds (which is fine, actually). However I can still not in any way, shape or form do 2 consecutive puffs at 3 seconds each before it burns.
> 
> PS: If I only do 2-second puffs I can do about 4 in semi-quick succession before it burns. I don't usually chain-vape so it's not a dealbreaker yet, but this needs further testing  Watts is at 32 at the moment.
> 
> On a completely different note: I am very, very VERY seriously considering developing a juice that tastes like burnt coil. For trolling purposes.



See my edit above on wicking

Try lower the wattage by 2 - 5 watts and repeat till you are satisfied with your draw time.

If you mix i would recommend a slightly higher pg content 5 - 10%

That would be one evil juice! Just mix TFA slim mint cookie at 5%, i guarantee burnt coil taste in 5ml or your money back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Scissorhands said:


> See my edit about on wicking
> 
> Try lower the wattage by 2 - 5 volts and repeat till you are satisfied with your draw time.
> 
> If you mix i would recommend a slightly higher pg content 5 - 10%
> 
> That would be one evil juice! Just mix TFA slim mint cookie at 5%, i guarantee burnt coil taste in 5ml or your money back!


Just mix TFA anything in there and it'll taste like Batman had a shyte in your cereal that morning.
Gosh I'm not a fan of TFA at all  So far I've totally nailed gym sock flavour by just using TFA Pineapple (not Juicy Pineapple, that one they fixed)

Anyway, the flooding is pretty much absent on this attempt but the dry hits are getting worse after all. It doesn't happen if I "help" it wick (in other words, doing a few dry puffs before an actual puff so that the bubbles come out).

EDIT: PS: Just in order to actually get some tank-vaping in tonight I brought out my old trust iJust S from its box. It's not great on flavour but it doesn't burn. So while assembling it I broke the drip tip off at the base. Hahahah what the hell man. This is like being in an episode of Supernatural.

I just need some tank action for a bit. My drippers are doing great but I have to look at photographs of my lounge to remember what it looked like before The Cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

aktorsyl said:


> Just mix TFA anything in there and it'll taste like Batman had a shyte in your cereal that morning.
> Gosh I'm not a fan of TFA at all  So far I've totally nailed gym sock flavour by just using TFA Pineapple (not Juicy Pineapple, that one they fixed)
> 
> Anyway, the flooding is pretty much absent on this attempt but the dry hits are getting worse after all. It doesn't happen if I "help" it wick (in other words, doing a few dry puffs before an actual puff so that the bubbles come out).


Damn i must get to bed! My posts had more spelling mistakes than zumas Christmas list.

I dont have issues with TFA for the most part (some are really bad and should be avoided eg.SMC!!)

And definitely try higher pg in your RTAs . . . 60/40 or 65/35 VG/PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Scissorhands said:


> Damn i must get to bed! My posts had more spelling mistakes than zumas Christmas list.
> 
> I dont have issues with TFA for the most part (some are really bad and should be avoided eg.SMC!!)
> 
> And definitely try higher pg in your RTAs . . . 60/40 or 65/35 VG/PG


I know the feeling re spelling mistakes.. I edited my post several times (probably accidentally after you replied without noticing)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

aktorsyl said:


> If this is ever narrated, I insist on it being by David Attenborough. "The confused vaper looks at the RTA, puzzled. Being out of his natural habitat, he relies on his other senses to provide...." you get the idea.
> 
> Hugh Bladen can do the paragraphs with the attempts though. For variety.


I pretty much follow the advice of Advanced Vape .He is my wicking Guru.The site covers many of today's popular RTAs on wicking techniques, so I swear by his advice. Since I got the Modfather I use this method.Many tanks I find you must make sure the juice ports are coverer by the cotton.Filling the tank is where the trouble lies IMO.
1.Before filling close the juice flow (if there is one) and airflow.
2.When you screw the cap on turn it upsidedown and screw the last turn.
3.Open juice flow then the air.If Bubbles come out of the juice port that's good.
Make sure the wick is saturated and vape.
Hopefully this helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

I forgot to mention, inbetween wicking attempts, when I pull the old wick out I notice that the center (basically the part right in the center of the inside of the coil) is dry/white. Seems juice gets to the coil okay, but doesn't wick into the coil. Which would point to the cotton being too thick or compressed inside the coil.

Just not sure how, since it's a scottish roll with CBv2 and it's pretty loose in there.. can pull it out from one end without moving the spaced clapton a nanometer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

aktorsyl said:


> Gosh I'm not a fan of TFA at all



That is why you have wicking problems. Your inner balance is out of kilter. It is only through reconciling with TFA that harmony with the vaping universe will be restored. I recommend a weekend in a secluded monastery in Tibet, with only Vanilla Swirl, RY4 Double, Red Licorice, Papaya and Brown Sugar in your DIY kit. I once spent nearly three weeks without food, just concentrating hard on a bottle of DX Peanut Butter and freeing my mind of burdensome preconceptions. It moved me to the next level in mixing. *Be* the juice. 

Oh, and drip. That is important too.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Well lads, I'm sorry to disappoint. I really am. But the Skyline / Skyclone is working. Since the beginning.
Don't get me wrong.. I tried to get it to burn. I really did. I hit it hard, I hit it long. I hit it warm, and cold. And then I picked up my vape and hit that hard, long, hot and cold too. But the dry hit never came.

Okay, on the first wicking attempt I did get dry hits when I puffed for longer than 4 seconds, but that's something I never usually do so I don't really count that. But after discovering how little cotton this thing really needs, I rewicked it with even less. It was so thin, you could see Steve Buscemi's face through the wicking holes (not that that's something you ever want to see through a wicking hole). And damn, after that I could hit up to 5 seconds with nary a dry hit. Bubbles after every puff (at least 1 bubble, anyway).

PS: It's amazing how little cotton this tank needs. You literally think "wow no, it's going to flood the deck". But it doesn't.

So, err....

Fin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

@aktorsyl, wish me luck man:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

aktorsyl said:


> So, err....
> 
> Fin.



I am torn between being over the moon for you and also sad at the same time that you found one that works for you. Leaning more towards being the type of person that does not (always) find happiness in other's misfortunes, I am going with 'absolutely bloody marvellous' that you can vape and actually taste something else than old socks & burning cotton and not having the occasional swig of juice in between.

There are however many RTAs out there, and new ones getting added to the list daily, so will secretly hope that you purchase another 'winner' - for the rest of us that is - somewhere down the line. You owe us an installment No. 2 ! 

TLDR - Glad to hear you are sorted for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Kuhlkatz said:


> I am torn between being over the moon for you and also sad at the same time that you found one that works for you. Leaning more towards being the type of person that does not (always) find happiness in other's misfortunes, I am going with 'absolutely bloody marvellous' that you can vape and actually taste something else than old socks & burning cotton and not having the occasional swig of juice in between.
> 
> There are however many RTAs out there, and new ones getting added to the list daily, so will secretly hope that you purchase another 'winner' - for the rest of us that is - somewhere down the line. You owe us an installment No. 2 !
> 
> TLDR - Glad to hear you are sorted for now


Hhahah thanks! But fear not. I refuse to let the Ammit defeat me. Episode 2 with the Ammit will commence shortly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Hhahah thanks! But fear not. I refuse to let the Ammit defeat me. Episode 2 with the Ammit will commence shortly.


I'm looking forward to reading all about Episode 2. I always find your posts thoroughly entertaining.

I'm glad the Skyclone is at least providing a pleasant experience in the meantime!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

I did manage to ruin a perfectly good ni80 stapled alien coil though. Wasn't paying attention and accidentally pulsed it red-almost-white hot. Didn't hear any wire pop but it's probably not a good thing to use it, is it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Well, episode 2 with the Ammit started tonight. I think I discovered a possible reason for my woes.
The ratbastard has an airlock. The moment I get a dry hit, I open the top cover/lid a few turns and bubbles stream out of the wicking holes. (It doesn't flood at all, it just re-wicks the dry cotton).
Rinse, repeat.
In fact, when I twist the top cover open/closed I literally notice something moving inside one of the wicking holes. At first I thought it's the cotton itself (well, it might still be), but I rather reckon it's a massive bubble that's trapped in there. Not entire sure. It moves up and out of the way when the top cover is closed, and moves down to the wicking hole as you start unscrewing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Well, episode 2 with the Ammit started tonight. I think I discovered a possible reason for my woes.
> The ratbastard has an airlock. The moment I get a dry hit, I open the top cover/lid a few turns and bubbles stream out of the wicking holes. (It doesn't flood at all, it just re-wicks the dry cotton).
> Rinse, repeat.
> In fact, when I twist the top cover open/closed I literally notice something moving inside one of the wicking holes. At first I thought it's the cotton itself (well, it might still be), but I rather reckon it's a massive bubble that's trapped in there. Not entire sure. It moves up and out of the way when the top cover is closed, and moves down to the wicking hole as you start unscrewing it.


So I got a couple of dry hits on the Ammit today. After reading this I tested and also noticed bubbles coming up when unscrewing the top cap.
I tried to fix this by opening the unit up, taking the wicking out of the ports and cutting them slightly shorter and thinner. I rate the wicking was blocking the ports.
I've put it back together and I'm now seeing bubbles after every pull (one side only though). I'm chain-vaping on it and not a single dry hit or the drop in flavor that preceded the dry hits today.

Full disclosure I'm a complete noob. This is my first RTA. But it does seem like less is more when it comes to the wicking ports.

@aktorsyl, perhaps you can try the same for Episode 3?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> So I got a couple of dry hits on the Ammit today. After reading this I tested and also noticed bubbles coming up when unscrewing the top cap.
> I tried to fix this by opening the unit up, taking the wicking out of the ports and cutting them slightly shorter and thinner. I rate the wicking was blocking the ports.
> I've put it back together and I'm now seeing bubbles after every pull (one side only though). I'm chain-vaping on it and not a single dry hit or the drop in flavor that preceded the dry hits today.
> 
> Full disclosure I'm a complete noob. This is my first RTA. But it does seem like less is more when it comes to the wicking ports.
> 
> @aktorsyl, perhaps you can try the same for Episode 3?


Good idea! I tried the same thing in Episode 3. So... hahahahhahaha shit. Okay so here goes.
I'll preface this by saying I'm pretty sure I know where my mistake is.

Combed the cotton a bit (the mistake part), fluffed it, cut it shorter than normal, and placed it into the juice well. Poked it down so that it only goes about halfway down past the wicking hole. Primed, put it all back together, and testing began.

Have you ever heard what a banshee sounds like when you throw a piece of ham at her? Because that's what this sounded like. That coil.. made noises that would make the underworld envious. I haven't heard anything like that before in my life. It was a high-pitched squeal combined with popping taken straight from Gulf-era wartapes, and it's rounded off by a topnote of a frying pan sizzle. It's like a military base kitchen with a voice and a pissed-off demeanor.

That deck was flooded good and proper.

But this is one of those cases where "less is more" is completely untrue. There wasn't enough to stop the juice from seeping past it into the deck. Will try the exact same thing tomorrow without the combing, that should leave enough cotton in the deck to "plug" it without actually forming a seal. For what it's worth, when I opened the deck after the last dry hit (not this time, in Episode 2), I saw the problem immediately. It was the same as yours: The cotton became a flat... thing... plastered against the wicking hole, basically forming a seal on there. The rest of the juice well was completely devoid of cotton, it was all concentrated onto the wicking hole like a limpet with abandonment issues.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Good idea! I tried the same thing in Episode 3. So... hahahahhahaha shit. Okay so here goes.
> I'll preface this by saying I'm pretty sure I know where my mistake is.
> 
> Combed the cotton a bit (the mistake part), fluffed it, cut it shorter than normal, and placed it into the juice well. Poked it down so that it only goes about halfway down past the wicking hole. Primed, put it all back together, and testing began.
> 
> Have you ever heard what a banshee sounds like when you throw a piece of ham at her? Because that's what this sounded like. That coil.. made noises that would make the underworld envious. I haven't heard anything like that before in my life. It was a high-pitched squeal combined with popping taken straight from Gulf-era wartapes, and it's rounded off by a topnote of a frying pan sizzle. It's like a military base kitchen with a voice and a pissed-off demeanor.
> 
> That deck was flooded good and proper.
> 
> But this is one of those cases where "less is more" is completely untrue. There wasn't enough to stop the juice from seeping past it into the deck. Will try the exact same thing tomorrow without the combing, that should leave enough cotton in the deck to "plug" it without actually forming a seal. For what it's worth, when I opened the deck after the last dry hit (not this time, in Episode 2), I saw the problem immediately. It was the same as yours: The cotton became a flat... thing... plastered against the wicking hole, basically forming a seal on there. The rest of the juice well was completely devoid of cotton, it was all concentrated onto the wicking hole like a limpet with abandonment issues.


It really is a pity that you are not closer. I would love to observe this type of pan-fried ham banshee experiences you have 

So far so good for me on the dry hits. I definitely have to close down the juice flow control before opening the top cap otherwise I get serious flooding.
I'll likely do a rebuild this evening. All the dry hits got the coil a bit burnt and nasty. I thought I'd stick it out another day to see if I got a working setup before popping a new build on there.

When this thing works it works well and the flavor is just amazing. I'm still super happy with my purchase. A bit of a learning experience but that is half of the fun (as long there is progress).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

@aktorsyl, you are not the only one that is cursed.
I'm on my 3rd rebuild for the day and I can not get this thing right.
It really is finicky. I've under-wicked, over-wicked ... in between. I'm not getting a satisfactory experience from it today :|

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB

That look you get when you comb the ends of your wicks too much.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> @aktorsyl, you are not the only one that is cursed.
> I'm on my 3rd rebuild for the day and I can not get this thing right.
> It really is finicky. I've under-wicked, over-wicked ... in between. I'm not getting a satisfactory experience from it today :|


I'd like to describe myself as generously overwicked.
But my RTA's too, most of the time.

On a serious note (me, serious? gosh).. I'm sorry you're struggling too  Right now the Ammit is sitting next to the Engine on my desk wondering why it's being left out of the fun. The Skyclone is pointing at them and laughing. But it can laugh all it wants, I know myself and it's only a matter of time until it also dry hits like a Detroit drug dealer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> I'd like to describe myself as generously overwicked.
> But my RTA's too, most of the time.
> 
> On a serious note (me, serious? gosh).. I'm sorry you're struggling too  Right now the Ammit is sitting next to the Engine on my desk wondering why it's being left out of the fun. The Skyclone is pointing at them and laughing. But it can laugh all it wants, I know myself and it's only a matter of time until it also dry hits like a Detroit drug dealer.


At the least the Skyclone is behaving (for now) 

What feels like attempt #99 for the day seems to be successful. I've cleared out 2 tanks at quite a rapid pace and I haven't had the faintest hint of a dry hit.
Here is an image of the (almost) final product:




I did cut the wick ever so slightly shorter and also a little bit narrower.
I will try and reproduce the results first time around with the next build but what I essentially ended up with is flattening the wick and cutting it straight (about the width if the juice ports).
I'm now getting such nice flavor off of it and I can pull for days without a dry hit. It makes a nice fat bubble with every pull, swapping to the other port every so often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> At the least the Skyclone is behaving (for now)
> 
> What feels like attempt #99 for the day seems to be successful. I've cleared out 2 tanks at quite a rapid pace and I haven't had the faintest hint of a dry hit.
> Here is an image of the (almost) final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cut the wick ever so slightly shorter and also a little bit narrower.
> I will try and reproduce the results first time around with the next build but what I essentially ended up with is flattening the wick and cutting it straight (about the width if the juice ports).
> I'm now getting such nice flavor off of it and I can pull for days without a dry hit. It makes a nice fat bubble with every pull, swapping to the other port every so often.


Man, if that last attempt works, you're doing it again on VIDEO. Step by step. You can sing too, if you like, but that's it - it's not that type of video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Man, if that last attempt works, you're doing it again on VIDEO. Step by step. You can sing too, if you like, but that's it - it's not that type of video.


How about a detailed sequence of pictures?
I'd be more than happy to share the step-by-step black magic that it takes to get this puppy playing nice! 
Let's first see if I can reliably reproduce the results though.

Just fired up the 4th tank. Vaping hard ... for science!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> How about a detailed sequence of pictures?
> I'd be more than happy to share the step-by-step black magic that it takes to get this puppy playing nice!
> Let's first see if I can reliably reproduce the results though.
> 
> Just fired up the 4th tank. Vaping hard ... for science!


For science!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

@TheV & @aktorsyl 
You two are epic... You should do a podcast together "dry hits and wet wicks"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

You guys are awesome. Love this thread. Hehe

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

craigb said:


> @TheV & @aktorsyl
> You two are epic... You should do a podcast together "dry hits and wet wicks"


Haha, that is a fantastic name for a podcast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

